

32 and 46-inch Android Coffee Tables to hit the market soon - Shivetya
http://hacksandstuff.com/news/multitouch-android-coffee-tables_1234126.html

======
Piskvorrr
So, what's the difference between this and
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_PixelSense](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_PixelSense)
\- the OS? What other appeal does this bring?

